# Mass Effect: Shepard Beauty Contest!



## Austrogamer (14. Juni 2014)

*
Show me your babes!* 

( Zur Schonung von Forum und Traffic schlage ich vor: Max. zwei Bilder, 400*400 und 90%-JPEG. )

Aus dem Squad-Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tipp: Um die Screendumps ohne Tool bequem erstellen zu können, bin ich einfach vorübergehend in den Fenstermodus gegangen. Taste "Druck" kopiert in die Zwischenablage. Dann mit IrfanView die Ausschnitte erstellt, gespeichert und auf Bildhoster, hier Pixama, hochgeladen.

P.S. Bin gerade im ersten Teil irgendwo in der Mitte...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2014)

@ Astrogamer

Dein Shep sieht aus wie meine alte Kunstlehrerin. 
Die war damals der Schrecken der ganzen Klasse (oder gar Schule?!). ^^


----------



## Austrogamer (14. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die war damals der Schrecken der ganzen Klasse (oder gar Schule?!). ^^


Na das paßt eh, meine Xena Shepard ist der Schrecken der ganzen Galaxie.


----------



## Mothman (14. Juni 2014)

Hehe, ich hab vor 2 Wochen oder so erst zufällig mal wieder ne Runde ME2 angefangen. Hab mir dabei den wohl brutalst, hässlichsten Shepard aller Zeiten gemacht.
Musste mich die ganze Zeit wegpacken in den Dialogen. Es ist auch erstaunlich wie viele Dialoge in ME unpassend wirken, wenn der Shepard potthässlich ist.^^

HIer seine CHar-ID: 463.1WW.W1W.W23.WJW.WD1.111.9WW.WWA.W18.111.1

Hier ein paar Bilder, aber es geht noch hässlicher. Hab leider keinen guten Screen von der Seite erwischt, aber das legt er noch mal ne Stufe in Hässlichkeit drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juni 2014)

Bevor Bioware mit dem dritten Teil die eigene Standard-FemShep einführte, die ich seither vergöttere, war das hier meine Standard-Shep:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut gelungen ist mir auch sie hier.
Die Haare sind gemodded (PC 4tw).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (14. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Haare sind gemodded (PC 4tw).


Die sehen ein wenig sehr fettig aus.^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die sehen ein wenig sehr fettig aus.^^



Ja gut, dass ist ein Problem dieser Unreal Engine.
Ging auch eher um die Frisur, die so nicht zur Auswahl steht.^^


----------



## Austrogamer (14. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Die sehen ein wenig sehr fettig aus.^^


Das ist bestimmt biotisches Kraftgel und verleiht "Einfluß der Pracht" für bessere Gesprächserfolge.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Juni 2014)

Meine Fem Shep. 

ME1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ME2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ME3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind mehr als 2 Bilder, aber durch die Thumbnails freundlich zur Bandbreite.


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Juni 2014)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich immer mit dem Standard männlichen Shepard gespielt habe, weil ich den immer ganz cool fand. Hab's nie gemocht, mit dem FemShep zu spielen, da ich mich mit ihr weniger identifizieren konnte ^^;


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hehe, ich hab vor 2 Wochen oder so erst zufällig mal wieder ne Runde ME2 angefangen. Hab mir dabei den wohl brutalst, hässlichsten Shepard aller Zeiten gemacht.
> Musste mich die ganze Zeit wegpacken in den Dialogen. Es ist auch erstaunlich wie viele Dialoge in ME unpassend wirken, wenn der Shepard potthässlich ist.^^
> 
> HIer seine CHar-ID: 463.1WW.W1W.W23.WJW.WD1.111.9WW.WWA.W18.111.1
> ...



Hat dein Perso als Vorlage gedient? *und rennt weg*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juni 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich immer mit dem Standard männlichen Shepard gespielt habe, weil ich den immer ganz cool fand. Hab's nie gemocht, mit dem FemShep zu spielen, da ich mich mit ihr weniger identifizieren konnte ^^;


Erging mir genauso. Bioware hat schon einen guten Male-Shep geschaffen. Der passt wunderbar ins Spiel.


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (14. Juni 2014)

Dass ihr alle mit weiblichen Chars spielt... Ich weiß nicht, bei dem Namen Shepard denk ich einfach an nen gestandenen Kerl... Ich werd meinen bei Zeit mal reinstellen


----------



## Mothman (15. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat dein Perso als Vorlage gedient? *und rennt weg*


Mitnichten, mein Guter. Im wahren Leben bin ich ein Beau ...


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Erging mir genauso. Bioware hat schon einen guten Male-Shep geschaffen. Der passt wunderbar ins Spiel.



njoa, geht so, irgendwie wirkt der für mich so als hätte ich den schon in anderen Spielen gesehen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Juni 2014)

> Ich weiß nicht, bei dem Namen Shepard denk ich einfach an nen gestandenen Kerl


Seit wann geben Nachnamen Aufschluss auf das Geschlecht des Trägers?

Der männliche Shepard entspricht dem stereotypischen Standard-Helden, den man überall vorgesetzt bekommt.
Darüber hinaus liefert Jennifer Hale eine wesentlich bessere Leistung ab als Mark Meer.
Für mich wird Commander Shepard immer weiblich sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Mitnichten, mein Guter. Im wahren Leben bin ich ein Beau ...


Ach, sag das doch gleich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, hätte man auch schwer als ME-Char umsetzen können. ^^


----------



## Austrogamer (15. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich heute vormittag erfolgreich die Galaxie gerettet habe (schon wieder  ), wollte ich meine Xena S. gleich nach ME2 exportieren bzw. dort importieren, um hier die "zweite, stark verbesserte Auflage" optisch darzubieten. Doch oh Schreck, *Disc defekt!* Mir IIRC noch nie passiert. Ein paar unscheinbare Kratzer und schon geht das Lesen, mit zwei verschiedenen Laufwerken, nicht...

(Ich habe das Trilogie-Paket.)

Ich könnte statt dessen von Origin downloaden, aber diese 13 GB oder so kämen mir in dem Fall viel teurer als wenn ich mir ME2 nochmal extra um 10 Euro kaufe, was ich vermutlich morgen tun werde, denn ich bin nun Mass Effect-süchtig geworden: Noch selten hat mich ein Game dermaßen in seinen Bann gezogen wie dieses (Teil 1), obwohl ich diverse Macken der PC-Fassung nennen könnte. Außerdem mag ich an sich keine 3rd Person-Shooter, aber: Alles egal, dieses Programm ist sensationell.

Ich habe mehrmals in den Bildschirm hinein salutiert ohne Soldat zu sein, und beim Spielen zahllose Zigaretten rauchen müssen ohne Raucher zu sein. 

Es scheint mir übrigens psychologisch interessant, wie so ein Frauengesicht, wenn ein männlicher Spieler es sich _intuitiv_ erstellt, zu Stande kommt. Bastelt man sich die Traumfrau... oder schaut sie vielleicht doch ein bißchen der Mama ähnlich? Man gehe in sich, bleibe aber nicht notwendiger Weise dort.

P.S. Her mit mehr Shepard Babe Pics, ich möchte mich ja nicht unbedingt selber zum Sieger erklären müssen... Und wie gesagt, ich denke, im Squad-Screen findet man die m.E. beste Darstellung, zumindest in Teil 1.


----------



## Austrogamer (16. Juni 2014)

Hier nun die Darstellung in Mass Effect 2, die leider undeutlicher ausfällt als im Vorgänger...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens, beim Installieren meiner nachgekauften ME2-DVDs - in meiner Trilogie-Ausgabe ist ja leider eine defekt - habe ich wohl zahlreiche Sünden abgebüßt. Ich sage beispielsweise nur _"Invalid Cipher (0x0006)"_ und vieles andere... 

Außerdem frage ich mich, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, *vier* Funktionen auf ein- und dieselbe Taste zu legen: Benutzen, Deckung, Springen/Sprinten?! Überdies gibt es keinen Direktzugriff auf die Untermenüs mehr...


----------



## Chemenu (16. Juni 2014)

Ja, so ging's mir auch. Hab mich hier ausführlich ausgekotzt: 

http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...thread-spielt-ihr-gerade-213.html#post9704212
http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...thread-spielt-ihr-gerade-214.html#post9704633
http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...thread-spielt-ihr-gerade-216.html#post9707723


----------



## Austrogamer (16. Juni 2014)

@Chemenu, stimmt, mehrere dieser Kritikpunkte sind mir auch gleich störend aufgefallen.

Inzwischen habe ich die erwähnte Mehrfachbelegung etwas abgemildert, indem ich eine zweite Taste für diese Multifunktion(en) konfiguriert habe. So löse ich Aktionen nun wie in ME1 mit E aus, und springe oder sprinte mit S. Im Vorgänger hatte ich sprinten, wie bei mir generell üblich, noch auf W legen können.

Ein "Deckungssystem" nutze ich sowieso so wenig wie möglich, da ich ungern irgendwo angeklebt werde und in der Hitze des Gefechtes mitunter nicht so schnell wie wünschenswert davon loskomme. In klassischer Egoperspektive braucht man sowas nicht, weil man sich selber darum kümmert, z.B. hinter Hindernissen in die Hocke geht... *Doch ach!* Das Hinhocken welches in ME1 noch ging, gibts ja in ME2 auch nicht mehr! Verschlimmbesserungen noch und nöcher.

Überhaupt verstehe ich die Spieledesigner nicht, wenn sie an dieser 3rd Person-Perspektive festhalten. Vielleicht befürchtet man daß Konsolenspieler einen Kulturschock erleiden, wenn sie sich nicht mehr selber sehen... Obwohl das im normalen Leben einen Spiegel erfordert  und sonst wird in Egoperspektive gehandelt. Man steht doch (meistens) _nicht_ neben sich und schaut sich selber zu.

In diesem komischen Bioware-Netzwerk steht bei den DLCs die ich habe, wieder "Herunterladen" obwohl ich selbige installiert und z.T. sogar im Spiel bereits ausgerüstet habe. Starte ich ME2 offline, dann beschwert sich das Programm es könne ohne Cerberus diese Inhalte "nicht autorisieren"... Also wenn man sowas in einem Kabarettprogramm darbietet, sagen die Leute, das ist doch viel zu übertrieben.

Seufz, aber das Spiel ist halt andererseits so gut, daß ich hoffe mich dreinzufinden, ähnlich wie schon bei ME1.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juni 2014)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Ein "Deckungssystem" nutze ich sowieso so wenig wie möglich...


Ich befürchte das wirst Du sehr oft nutzen müssen. Ohne Deckung seh ich in dem Spiel kein Land. 

Übrigens, im 3. Teil gibt's auch nochmal eine völlig unverständliche Verschlimmbesserung. Das Quest Journal in ME3 ist total nutzlos, weil abgeschlossene bzw. erledigte Quest Ziele nicht vermerkt werden.
D.h. wenn Du z.B. Item X suchen sollst und zu Person A bringen, und Du hast Item X gefunden, dann sieht man das nicht im Quest Journal.
Ich musste andauernd auf gut Glück die jeweilge Person aufsuchen und hoffen dass ich das Item schon gefunden hatte.   
Kannst Dich also geistig schon mal drauf einstellen.^^


----------



## Austrogamer (17. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich musste andauernd auf gut Glück die jeweilge Person aufsuchen und hoffen dass ich das Item schon gefunden hatte.



Oje. Aufgrund dessen hab ich mir jetzt meine ME3-DVDs genau angeschaut - leider kein einziger Kratzer. Ich werde es spielen müssen...

In Teil zwei ist mir gerade aufgefallen, daß anscheinend innerhalb des Spiels kein Hinweis existiert wo dieses ominöse (Omi Nöse  ) Gefängnisschiff Purgatory zu finden ist. Ich mußte googlen um nicht sämtliche Systeme danach abgrasen zu müssen.

Außerdem ignorieren die Bedienungstipps die gelegentlich eingeblendet werden, wenn die Steuerung umkonfiguriert wurde, und verweisen immer auf die dann meist nicht so funktionierenden Defaults. Das hab ich ansonsten in einem Game dieser Klasse schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Habe aber auch schon einige Verbesserungen entdeckt, auch wenn sie z.T. nur kosmetisch sind, z.B. das hübsche Planetenscannen oder den Wegfall des Herumgurkens mit dem Landefahrzeug. Höchst nervig hingegen, daß man keine Direktzugriffstasten für die diversen Waffen hat, und das Wechseln dauert für einen FPS-Spieler eine Ewigkeit.

Wo viel Licht ist, dort ist auch starker Schatten.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juni 2014)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Oje. Aufgrund dessen hab ich mir jetzt meine ME3-DVDs genau angeschaut - leider kein einziger Kratzer. Ich werde es spielen müssen...


Es lohnt sich ja auch zu spielen. Ich war richtig niedergeschlagen als es dann vorbei war. Nun lese ich halt die Bücher. 



> In Teil zwei ist mir gerade aufgefallen, daß anscheinend innerhalb des Spiels kein Hinweis existiert wo dieses ominöse (Omi Nöse  ) Gefängnisschiff Purgatory zu finden ist. Ich mußte googlen um nicht sämtliche Systeme danach abgrasen zu müssen.


Müsste eigentlich in der Galaxiekarte angezeigt worden sein wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich hatte da keine Probleme.



> Habe aber auch schon einige Verbesserungen entdeckt, auch wenn sie z.T. nur kosmetisch sind, z.B. das hübsche Planetenscannen oder den Wegfall des Herumgurkens mit dem Landefahrzeug.


Das Planetenscannen war mit das Schlimmste für mich. Nach dem xten Planeten ist da echt die Luft raus. Und dann ständig Sprit und Sonden kaufen...
Die Navigation und Fortbewegung innerhalb der Galaxie war für mich im ersten Teil mit Abstand am besten. Es war übersichtlich und das Reisen ging schnell von der Hand.


----------



## HanFred (17. Juni 2014)

Ja, im ersten Teil war die Navigation in der Galaxie eindeutig praktischer und sinnvoller umgesetzt als in den Nachfolgern. Würde ich ein Raumschiff befehligen, würde ich genau so mein Ziel bestimmen wollen. Mit diesem kleinen Schiffsavatar auf einer grafischen Darstellung von einem Sonnensystem rumzukurven, war hingegen einfach nur albern und auch wenig spassig. Zudem ist das Navigieren doch die Aufgabe des Piloten, nicht des befehlshabenden Offiziers.
Das Scannen fand ich auch äusserst langweilig. Das Absuchen per Landungsfahrzeug war im ersten Teil vielleicht auch nicht das höchste der Gefühle, aber das lag IMHO nur an den grösstenteils langweiligen Planeten (was ja irgendwie auch nachvollziehbar sein kann) und den repetitiven Feindkontakten. Aber man hatte immerhin das Gefühl, Planeten erkunden zu können und ab und zu konnte man auch witzige oder interessante Details entdecken. Etwas mehr Abwechslung hätte mir diesbezüglich sicherlich besser gefallen als das plumpe Scannen nach Ressourcen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Meine Fem Shep.
> 
> ME1:
> 
> ...



Meine sah ähnlich aus. Hab allerdings vergessen meine Spielstände zu sichern als ich meinen neuen PC gebaut habe. Jetzt heißt es alles noch mal von Vorne - und vor allem alle ME2 DLCs noch mal von Hand runterladen


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Ja, im ersten Teil war die Navigation in der Galaxie eindeutig praktischer und sinnvoller umgesetzt als in den Nachfolgern. Würde ich ein Raumschiff befehligen, würde ich genau so mein Ziel bestimmen wollen. Mit diesem kleinen Schiffsavatar auf einer grafischen Darstellung von einem Sonnensystem rumzukurven, war hingegen einfach nur albern und auch wenig spassig. Zudem ist das Navigieren doch die Aufgabe des Piloten, nicht des befehlshabenden Offiziers.
> Das Scannen fand ich auch äusserst langweilig. Das Absuchen per Landungsfahrzeug war im ersten Teil vielleicht auch nicht das höchste der Gefühle, aber das lag IMHO nur an den grösstenteils langweiligen Planeten (was ja irgendwie auch nachvollziehbar sein kann) und den repetitiven Feindkontakten. Aber man hatte immerhin das Gefühl, Planeten erkunden zu können und ab und zu konnte man auch witzige oder interessante Details entdecken. Etwas mehr Abwechslung hätte mir diesbezüglich sicherlich besser gefallen als das plumpe Scannen nach Ressourcen.



vorallem würde der das Schiff nicht wie so schlecht herrum eiern lassen wie im Spiel sondern das eher wie die Flugbahnen der vorhandenen Raumsonden, die zu den äußeren Planeten fliegen, aussehen lassen, geschweige das mitten im Interplanetaren Raum anhalten lassen, Hallo Astronavigation, das kostet viel zu viel Treibstoff. Was da vorallem irgendwo auch Traurig ist, weil in den Kodexeinträgen vom erstenteil war Mass Effect schon ordentliche Hard SciFi, härter als Star Trek und so eher auf der Stufe von Babylon 5.
Apropo Raumsonden:
Wieso ist es eigentlich eine Verlohrene Technologie das man bei ME2 keine Automatischen Sonden hat die das Planetenscannen für einen übernehmen? Ich meine, das was man da jetzt macht kann man eigentlich schon, wenn auch langsamer, schon mit vorhandener Technologie -.-

Und ja, das Planetenerkunden wie in ME1 war schon okay im Vergleich, man hätte nur eine bessere Fahrühysik und bessere Planeten bauen sollen


----------



## HanFred (17. Juni 2014)

So hardcore wie in "Kerbal Space Program" hätte ich es sicher nicht haben wollen, die Technologie im Spiel ist allerdings auch wesentlich weiter fortgeschritten. _Wenn_ man davon aber einiges gesehen und dementsprechend ein Minimum an Wissen bzgl. Gravitation, Umlaufgeschwindigkeit etc. mitgekriegt hat, wirkt das Rumgeeiere im Nachhinein umso absurder.
IIRC wurde nur ausserhalb der Sonnensysteme Treibstoff verbraucht, irre ich mich da? Das wäre ja total paradox, weil man da im Prinzip am wenigsten bräuchte.
Die Sonden fand ich auch seltsam, immerhin wurden die Ressourcen damit aber direkt abgebaut und aufs Schiff gebracht. Irgendwie, so ganz konnte ich mir darauf nie einen Reim machen.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> So hardcore wie in "Kerbal Space Program" hätte ich es sicher nicht haben wollen, die Technologie im Spiel ist allerdings auch wesentlich weiter fortgeschritten. _Wenn_ man davon aber einiges gesehen und dementsprechend ein Minimum an Wissen bzgl. Gravitation, Umlaufgeschwindigkeit etc. mitgekriegt hat, wirkt das Rumgeeiere im Nachhinein umso absurder.
> IIRC wurde nur ausserhalb der Sonnensysteme Treibstoff verbraucht, irre ich mich da? Das wäre ja total paradox, weil man da im Prinzip am wenigsten bräuchte.
> Die Sonden fand ich auch seltsam, immerhin wurden die Ressourcen damit aber direkt abgebaut und aufs Schiff gebracht. Irgendwie, so ganz konnte ich mir darauf nie einen Reim machen.



ja gut, KSP ist ja auch Clarkelike Hard SciFi, das muss es ja nicht mal sein, aber man hätte zumindest auf dem Level bleiben müssen und nicht halt so Flash Gordon Niveau absinken müssen, wo aufeinmal im Weltraum Reibungskräfte auftreten.
Aber warum nicht sagen, hier, flieg zu dem Planeten oder der Station

Vorallem, in ME hat man ja auch einen Alcubierre Antrieb wie in Star Trek, da braucht man doch dann eh keinen Sprit. Aber auch so Zukunftsionenantriebe brauchen Treibstoff und nicht nur zum Gas geben, sondern auch zum anhalten


----------



## Austrogamer (26. Juni 2014)

Hier nun die dritte Auflage aus Mass Effect 3. Sieht ein bißchen aus wie nach einer Botoxbehandlung  Das habe ich ursprünglich nicht so designt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Teil Drei scheint nach ersten Eindrücken wieder sehr gut zu sein. - Die Funktion "Waffe halftern" wurde offenbar gestrichen.


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2014)

Der ist nicht von mir, aber bei diesem Thema musste ich unweigerlich an dieses Video denken. 
Weitere Beispiele, derselbe Shepard: 1, 2


----------



## Amboss (26. Juni 2014)

Mein Shepard war ja immer der männliche Standard-Shepard aber der stand voll auf die Navigatorin in ME3. Tja....


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte auch den männlichen Standard-Shep, dessen Gesicht schien mir detailreicher und besser animiert als meine Versuche mit dem Editor. Wobei mir selten Charaktere gelingen in diesen Editoren, in Fallout 3 und NV war ich immer froh um einen möglichst dichten Helm, um diese Hackfresse nicht ansehen zu müssen. 
UFC interessiert mich zwar nicht, aber da darf man beim neuen Spiel wohl wieder einmal mit eigenen Fotos ran. Die Resultate sehen erstaunlich gut aus.


----------



## Austrogamer (14. Juli 2014)

Endlich geschafft!  Die ersten drei Teile zusammen genommen ergeben ein Game von epischer Länge (Breite weniger). Eine gelungene Synthese mehrerer Genres.

Nun soll ja bald ein vierter Teil erscheinen. Wird man seinen Commander wieder importieren können? Ich hoffe die von Version zu Version dicker gewordenen Botoxlippen nachjustieren zu können.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Juli 2014)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Nun soll ja bald ein vierter Teil erscheinen.



Naja, mit "bald" wird da nichts werden.
Vor 2016 braucht man damit nicht rechnen.



Austrogamer schrieb:


> Wird man seinen Commander wieder importieren können?



Jain.
Savegame-Import wird es vielleicht wieder geben, um gewissen Eckpunkte der Geschichte zu übernehmen.
Aber das nächste Mass Effect hat keinen Commander Shepard mehr als Protagonisten.
Die Geschichte von Shepard war von Anfang an als Trilogie ausgelegt.
Mit dem nächsten Spiel, wird das Mass Effect-Universum in neue Sphären vorstoßen.


----------



## Austrogamer (31. Mai 2015)

Nun mehren sich also die Zeichen, daß es tatsächlich ein Mass Effect 4 geben wird. Hallelujia! 

Eine Wiedererweckung meines weiblichen Commander Shepards, basierend auf Savegames, ist allerdings unabdingbar. Ob und wie das in die Story paßt ist mir wurscht!  Ich kann einen vierten Teil nur durch die Kraft der Liebe in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Mai 2015)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Nun mehren sich also die Zeichen, daß es tatsächlich ein Mass Effect 4 geben wird. Hallelujia!



Ähm, das an Mass Effect 4 gearbeitet wird, ist seit mehr als zwei Jahren bekannt. 



Austrogamer schrieb:


> Eine Wiedererweckung meines weiblichen Commander Shepards, basierend auf Savegames, ist allerdings unabdingbar.



Das wird nicht passieren.
Die Geschichte von Shepard ist beendet.
Das neue Mass Effect (ohne 4 im Titel) wird vermutlich zu einer gänzlich anderen Zeit spielen.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2015)

Auch wenn Tread uralt ^^
Mal meine Femshep - Diplomatie und Verhandeln ist für die schwachen und im Kampf gegen die Reaper ist kein Platz für die Schwäche - dafür ist sie immer loyal zu ihren Team 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss haarige Femshep = Mass Effect 2
Rot haarige Femshep = Mass Effect 3


----------



## Chemenu (1. Juni 2015)

Um mal Rabowke zu zitieren: "Nah, wouldn't bang." 

Schaut echt schiach aus die Alte.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2015)

Durch den Stress (Renegade Entscheidungen) gibt es halt Ärger mit den Implantaten ^^

Jung und Frisch sind die immer nur am Anfang des Spiels und wie bei GNTM kann jeder Spielcharakter aussehen ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Durch den Stress (Renegade Entscheidungen) gibt es halt Ärger mit den Implantaten ^^



Dafür gibt es die entsprechende Behandlung im Spiel.


----------



## KylRoy (1. Juni 2015)

ich habe tatsächlich mit einem spiegel vor mir gearbeitet und im rahmen der möglichkeiten des editors versucht mich selbst abzubilden. 

ME 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ME 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist einigermassen gelungen...


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die entsprechende Behandlung im Spiel.



Dafür hatte meine Femshep keine Zeit die hat mit mit ihrer Crews Tango getanzt und gesoffen wenn sie Freizeit hatte ^^


----------



## The_Final (1. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Auch wenn Tread uralt ^^
> Mal meine Femshep - Diplomatie und Verhandeln ist für die schwachen und im Kampf gegen die Reaper ist kein Platz für die Schwäche - dafür ist sie immer loyal zu ihren Team
> [...]


Die weißhaarige Shepard sieht auf dem letzten Bild aus wie eine Mischung aus Vampir, Borg-Drohne und Wassernixe.



LIKE!


----------

